# MTB Siegerland neuer Hotspot?



## JSRacing (28. Dezember 2019)

Hallo Jungs,
in der aktuellen MountainBike Zeitschrift ist ein Artikel drin über das Siegerland rund um Siegen so wie ich es verstanden habe.
Hört sich sehr Interessant an. Es wird aber geschrieben das wenn man nicht Ortskundig ist leider nur wenig Trails finden wird da es nur eine Handvoll ausgeschrieben und Beschildert gibt aber Tausend andere. Gibt es in der gegend vielleicht BikeHotels in dem man Übernachten kann und man die GPS Touren vom Wirt bekommen kann, so bin ich es zumindest von Süd Tirol gewöhnt.
Google bin ich leider nicht weiter gekommen. Falls jemand Interesse hat kauft euch die MountaiBike der artikel finde ich sehr gut.

Tipps an wen man sich wenden kann, oder Hotels die Bikerfreundlich sind gerne raushauen.

Danke
Grüße Julian

Wünsche einen Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Dezember 2019)

Ein neues Südtirol bei Siegen...?
Hast mal nen Link?
Meine Oma war aus Siegen, da wollte ich immer schon mal nen Grund finden mich dorthin zu verirren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JSRacing (28. Dezember 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ein neues Südtirol bei Siegen...?
> Hast mal nen Link?
> Meine Oma war aus Siegen, da wollte ich immer schon mal nen Grund finden mich dorthin zu verirren.


ein Link hab ich leider nicht da es in der aktuellen Mountainbike Zeitschrift drinn ist https://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/
naja ein neues Süd Tirol ist eventuell etwas übertrieben aber es liest sich so das es ausgebaut werden soll.

Grüße Julian


----------



## Epic-Treter (28. Dezember 2019)

Informationen kannst Du hier bekommen: https://www.mtbsiegerland.de

Von dem Gedanken einer Infrastruktur wie in Südtirol würde ich mich aber verabschieden. Touren mit Einheimischen zu fahren klappt aber immer.


----------



## Epic-Treter (28. Dezember 2019)

JSRacing schrieb:


> ein Link hab ich leider nicht da es in der aktuellen Mountainbike Zeitschrift drinn ist https://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/
> naja ein neues Süd Tirol ist eventuell etwas übertrieben aber es liest sich so das es ausgebaut werden soll.
> 
> Grüße Julian



Das mit dem Ausbau ist das übliche Politikergeschwalle

GPS-Touren: https://www.gps-tour.info/de/community/tours.mtb-siegerland.html


----------



## JSRacing (28. Dezember 2019)

Es hätte ja können sein das es ein Hotelbesitzer gibt der Biker ist und der sich diesen Geschäftsbereich an sich gerissen hat. Ist ja nicht so fernab zu Zeiten wo das Biken boomt!
Aber danke schonmal für die Hilfe bisher.

Grüße


----------



## Epic-Treter (28. Dezember 2019)

JSRacing schrieb:


> Es hätte ja können sein das es ein Hotelbesitzer gibt der Biker ist und der sich diesen Geschäftsbereich an sich gerissen hat. Ist ja nicht so fernab zu Zeiten wo das Biken boomt!
> Aber danke schonmal für die Hilfe bisher.
> 
> Grüße



so,wie der Tourismus in Siegerland boomt, musst du hier erst mal was finden.
Auf dem Siegerland Flughafen landen täglich bis zu 100 Maschinen von tui die Touristen hier einfliegen ?


----------



## hardtails (28. Dezember 2019)

Ich hab das am Flughafen während der Wartezeit gelesen.

Das ist wie die meisten anderen Artikel in diesem Heftchen schon sehr zum schmunzeln


----------



## JSRacing (28. Dezember 2019)

ok, also ist der Artikel nicht ernst zu nehmen. 

mhhh schade eigentlich


----------



## Epic-Treter (28. Dezember 2019)

JSRacing schrieb:


> ok, also ist der Artikel nicht ernst zu nehmen.
> 
> mhhh schade eigentlich



der Artikel weckt zumindest Erwartungen, die vorerst nicht erfüllt werden. Ein Besuch hier lohnt sich, z.B. Um den Flowtrail in Siegen zu fahren. Von dem Gedanken, geführte Touren o.ä.zu fahren, kannst du dich weitestgehend verabschieden. Es gibt zwar einige, aber die sind meist von örtlichen Vereinen am Wochenende, nicht vom Hotel aus. Frag mal die Jungs von MTB Siegerland, die können Dir weiterhelfen


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. Dezember 2019)

Das Käseblatt hat scheinbar noch treu(glaubend)e Leser. Schade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltsurfer (28. Dezember 2019)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Das Käseblatt hat scheinbar noch treu(glaubend)e Leser. Schade.


Nicht nur scheinbar, sogar anscheinend.


----------



## JSRacing (28. Dezember 2019)

Ja man kann es glauben oder eben auch nicht und lieber mal nachhören obs da wirklich was gibt.
Ich hab 30 min in den Pfälzer Wald das Trail mekka hier in der gegend überhaupt. 
Aber man kann ja auch einfach mal für 2 Nächte wo ganz anders hin, deshalb meine Frage hier. 
Deshalb gibt es doch solche Foren für den Meinungsaustausch!

Und da es ja nicht so ist wie geschrieben fahr ich dann doch lieber 2 Stunden in den Schwarzwald wie 2 1/2 Stunden nach Siegen


----------



## Epic-Treter (28. Dezember 2019)

Das Käseblatt hat ja nichts Falsches erzählt. Es gibt eine Initiative vom Tourismusverband das Siegerland zusammen mit dem Sauerland als Outdoorregion zu vermarkten. Ich vermute mal, das ist auch Grund für den Artikel. Nur sind bisher Wunsch und Wirklichkeit zwei sehr verschiedene Dinge. Wie eigentlich immer, wenn Politiker etwas machen. Das es einige ausgeschilderte Routen gibt, stimmt auch. Die meisten Trails findest Du ohne einheimische Hilfe nicht.(Stimmt also auch und ist meiner Meinung nach auch gut so) Der Flowtrail ist sehr gut.

Edit meint: Der Podcast auf der Mountainbike Homepage sagt eigentlich genau alles aus.


----------

